# Animated Coffin



## mymania (Jun 12, 2007)

I've been running behind on my props, but I finally got one completed. I used spooky blue's technique for the coffin itself. Then a wiper motor to animate it


----------



## DarkShadows (Feb 6, 2006)

as borat would say, VEDY NICE!


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

I like! Don't worry about hiding the motor, remember that darkness is a haunter's best friend - no one will notice it. Have you thought about having a moaning or grunting sound effect? That would steer attention away from the sound of the motor.


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

Looks great! I agree with Okatu about not needing to hide the motor, unless of course, you are planning to have a light inside.:jol:


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

I like it too..and the color is cool...
can you curl the fingers up a bit or no?

yeah a grunting sound would be good


----------



## mymania (Jun 12, 2007)

Yeah I'm definitely going to have some sound. This is still in its 'garage phase', so final details haven't been added. It would look better with the fingers curled. I'd probably have to cut the fingers and glue them where I want them. Might do that...


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

I think its excellent. I love the way the coffin turned out. What type did you use? Ive never seen spookyblues.


----------



## mymania (Jun 12, 2007)

turtle2778 said:


> I think its excellent. I love the way the coffin turned out. What type did you use? Ive never seen spookyblues.


Here's their coffin how to http://www.spookyblue.com/halloween/coffin/


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Looks great!


----------



## uncle (Sep 26, 2007)

I have used a hot air gun to soften plastic to bend fingers before. It worked pretty well on some Big Lots skeletal hands I bought last year.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

that looks sweet


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Fantastic work, as always!


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Neat. Nice paint job on the coffin.


----------



## Daughter of Darkness (Aug 24, 2006)

Nice work! Anyone post a how-to on coffin animation lately?

I need the "for dummies" version
lol I think this would be a good start for me other than straight up hacking which is what I have been doing forever.


----------



## mymania (Jun 12, 2007)

Daughter of Darkness said:


> Nice work! Anyone post a how-to on coffin animation lately?
> 
> I need the "for dummies" version
> lol I think this would be a good start for me other than straight up hacking which is what I have been doing forever.


I'll have one sometime...not sure when I'll get to it though .

I have some pics I took of the mechanism, and I could probably explain how I did it. Shoot me an email at jeff.a.baird(AT)gmail.com


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Great looking prop!


----------

